

What making partner means at a startup - benporterfield
http://firstround.com/article/What-making-partner-means-at-a-startup

======
lotsofcows
"‘First Looker’ ... ‘Dirty Looker’ ... We’re egalitarian." You keep using that
word. I do not think it means what you think it means.

------
rhizome
Not "a startup," but "a startup that uses an informal 'partner' structure as
an ersatz hierarchy, like ours." Pretty much an n=1 post.

